# DIY Gravel vacuum?



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Hmmm... Anyone has any idea for this? I'm @ Vietnam and the petshops just don't have such thing! I really need this, you know, stuff has been trapped there for long! Erk..!
Thankyouuu!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

You should be able to make one with PVC tubes. I haven't seen a DIY gravel vac on-line. A Python yes but you need a gravel vac to beginwith. You could try Big Al's Online.


----------



## Stew (Jan 21, 2005)

I just used a spare piece of UGF tube, a length of airline tubing and a balloon cut into a tube to seal them together (Use a rubber band or 2 as well).

It's still going well after 4 years....


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Big Al's online?
I really think it's too complicated, Hmm... I'll try asking my dad to help me with this. Well anyway, how much for one in the US? I think I'll have my friend buy it for me and send as a package, if I can't handle the things.
Thanks alot!


----------



## soccermouth (Jan 19, 2005)

it wouldn't be that hard. I'm sure you're dad can help you. Just some PVC and fitting and a tube.


----------



## icp (Jan 18, 2005)

order online .. making of pvc would be possable but would be a pain to use without a revers flow valve...


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Will they ship to places such as Vietnam?
BTW, do you know about fish/animal import/export policies? Do they allow there?


----------



## icp (Jan 18, 2005)

found a place that ships to vietnam 

http://www.marinedepot.com/md_searchitem.asp


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Either that or do what you said have a friend buy and then ship it there. UPS will ship to Vietnam in less days that the post office (I'm partial, I work at UPS!) But it would be much easier than trying to make one. But so how do people over their clean their fish tanks then with no gravel vacuum/??


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Hmmm good question! They don't use gravel  I may say I'm the only one who uses subtrate for my tank. People around here just don't concentrate on anything. Well, for those who keep aquatic plants, they use subtrate but, as there's no fish, they don't need to do anything much, maybe after a year or 2, they take everything out, clean it and restart it again (that's nut). Yerk... Gonna find a way to get a vacuum soon! It's filthy!  Well, what is the shippinf fee for a shipment from the US to VN? I'd like to know. Thanks alot!


----------



## icp (Jan 18, 2005)

maby find a UK store so it wont have to go so far :roll: i duno of one tho .. ill look around for 1 :mrgreen:


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Ther should be availble in Thailand or Singapore, I'll try to order online.


----------

